# The lying need to stop about the apbts, pit bulls, pits



## MasterOfAllBull (May 15, 2013)

real apbts, pit bulls, pits weight from 30lbs to 70lbs. Real apbts, pit bulls, pits have bruce lee body/tight skin. Real apbts, pit bulls, pits are animal aggressive and not human aggressive. Real apbts, pit bulls, pits aren't blue, gray, merle, purple or tri colors. You don't have real apbts, pit bulls, pits. You people need get this in your small yellow bus head.


----------



## MasterOfAllBull (May 15, 2013)

The truth need to be told


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh you have opened my eyes, Mr. Obvious........


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

MasterOfAllBull said:


> You people need get this in your small yellow bus head.


You come to a pit bull forum, on which many of our members have solid bloodline APBT and insult us? Not me, my dog is a mutt... But many of our members do, and we are all advocates of the breed.

We know what an APBT is around here, and always educate those that are misguided.

I highly suggest you change your tone. You seem to have some knowledge to share, but there are good and bad ways to share the knowledge. A change of tone, maybe a welcome thread, share your dogs with us. and get to know us before you continue to insult us please.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up master of all! Like dickey said, we don't need the b.s. Here. Go hang out on fb cuz here your just preaching to the choir.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a couple of bully something or other mutts at home, but I do know the difference. I work in rescue, advocacy, and against BSL.

Honestly, as long as boxers, english bulldogs, and bull terriers are lumped together with staffordshire terriers, APBTs and all the mixes in between I don't see the point in separating things so abruptly. All of the above are legislated against, all of the above are called "pit bulls" by the public. We should all be working together to end the prejudice against muscled, big headed dogs of any breed. We're all in this hard to get insurance, hard to find rentals, dogs immediately get the stink-eye even when calmly walking on leash, boat together.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

MasterOfAllBull said:


> The truth need to be told
> 
> View attachment 57401


This one just makes me laugh... The picture you used was created by a member here :clap:

Yes, Adjecyca of AdjecycasArt is a respected member here :woof:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Good catch Dicky. Seems our new member, who has a firm grasp on the obvious, is truly "The Master of the Bull"


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

is this a public awareness campaign? or personal crusade?
why are the bully dogs crossed out with a red X? seems like a jab to me.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes we know this, thanks for catching up though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Who is this douche comes on a forum and doesn't even read to see what it's about?!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll play lol


----------



## India (Mar 3, 2015)

lol this guy tried to be all sassy and got shot down


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

Ames, I can't read your contributions to this fun game. Any way I can see them bigger?
--Noob


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

India said:


> lol this guy tried to be all sassy and got shot down


And has not been back since the day he signed up and posted this. I was debating banning him that day, but decided to wait and see how this played out. He has not even returned to play


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

As long as we're on the subject, another big ol' noob question, is not the gopitbull.com sillouette more of a bull dog than pit bull? Or could it be one of the Staffies?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

pittieparty said:


> As long as we're on the subject, another big ol' noob question, is not the gopitbull.com sillouette more of a bull dog than pit bull? Or could it be one of the Staffies?


It is an AmBully if I recall. It is not an APBT. I have an idea for a new one, but need a few things to happen first.

The dog I want to use for the new logo is currently expecting, so I need the pups to drop, be weaned, then the owner to get mama back into her normal shape. Then get me the photo I have asked her for.

Once I have that and design what I would like to see as a new logo, I need the boss man to approve it :woof:

None of this is any rush though.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DickyT said:


> It is an AmBully if I recall. It is not an APBT. I have an idea for a new one, but need a few things to happen first.
> 
> The dog I want to use for the new logo is currently expecting, so I need the pups to drop, be weaned, then the owner to get mama back into her normal shape. Then get me the photo I have asked her for.
> 
> ...


Pyra ( I'm assuming) is having the puppies right now!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Carriana said:


> Pyra ( I'm assuming) is having the puppies right now!


woooo :woof:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Keep us posted Ms. C.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Oh cool, I didn't know Pyra was pregnant. How exciting!


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

DickyT said:


> It is an AmBully if I recall.


Great, so I'm not crazy. :roll::hug::rofl::flush::hammer::clap: Good to know.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pittieparty said:


> Ames, I can't read your contributions to this fun game. Any way I can see them bigger?
> --Noob


hmmm PM me your email address and I can send them to you? yeah they look like crap, the quality totally went down hill when posting.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! I never knew all those things he was saying....wow! Really??:hammer::flush::clap:
So glad to know. Thanks!


----------

